# Killington 11/27/11



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like will be my first TR of this season. My girlfriend Amanda is coming for the weekend, anyone going to be around this weekend. Seems a lot of pre thanksgiving runs and after the weekend


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks like I will be.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> It looks like I will be.



How long will you be up for?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How long will you be up for?



Just the day.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just the day.



Will you have the full apparatus in tow for an inspection?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Will you have the full apparatus in tow for an inspection?


 

I had to take it out since my son and a friend may be going tomorrow.  So the box is on the top for now.  I should have it back in for Sunday though.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I had to take it out since my son and a friend may be going tomorrow.  So the box is on the top for now.  I should have it back in for Sunday though.



That's what she said!:flame:

Cool. We will touch base before then.  

We will need to pack a nice lunch. Are you getting ready for the trip tomorrow? A trip to Whole Foods first?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> That's what she said!:flame:
> 
> Cool. We will touch base before then.
> 
> We will need to pack a nice lunch. Are you getting ready for the trip tomorrow? A trip to Whole Foods first?


 

Have an interesting whole foods story since you mention it.  The wife wanted crumbled bleu cheese and real bacon bits for a salad.  I was coming back from the VW dealership after picking up my daughter's wheel and tire.  Another story in itself.  I decided to stop at Whole foods in Andover since it was on the same side that I was going.  I picked up those two things only and it came to $10.32!!!! WTF! 

I will have the usual lunch though. PB&J!!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Have an interesting whole foods story since you mention it.  The wife wanted crumbled bleu cheese and real bacon bits for a salad.  I was coming back from the VW dealership after picking up my daughter's wheel and tire.  Another story in itself.  I decided to stop at Whole foods in Andover since it was on the same side that I was going.  I picked up those two things only and it came to $10.32!!!! WTF!
> 
> I will have the usual lunch though. PB&J!!!



Did you go to the one near the Andover Shop?  I think you bought the cheap stuff. 

Is the barber still alive? Talk about an 'old school' cut.:razz:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

Not really that close to it,  it is in the old mill buildings.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Not really that close to it,  it is in the old mill buildings.



The old Wild Harvest?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> The old Wild Harvest?



yes

and Puck It.  You can pay $10 for a package of decent bacon and a container of decent crumbled blue cheese at Market Basket


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> yes
> 
> and Puck It. You can pay $10 for a package of decent bacon and a container of decent crumbled blue cheese at Market Basket


 
I will check it out next time, booth were orgainc though at whole foods.  S&S to MB is a big difference from what we have found.  Clover honey same brand and size $1 more at S&S then MB.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)

Market Basket is able to offer the cheapest prices because they own all of their real estate and don't have to account for that debt in their margins like S&S, Shaws etc.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Market Basket is able to offer the cheapest prices because they own all of their real estate and don't have to account for that debt in their margins like S&S, Shaws etc.


 
I knew they did and concur.  Except the Andover store, I think.  MB closed and S&S took it over.  And in North Reading, they moved into the old Shaw's to stop MB from going in and they left the newer store empty.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like I'll be there as well..taking a loooong bus ride..


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 28, 2011)

Where is the trip report?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2011)

Did not make it, too much to do.


----------

